# Sticky  DirecTV iPad app (Version 4.9.011)



## poppo

I figured I would start a new thread specific to this version since the pinned one is so old.

As with most of the updates, it seems to be best to uninstall and reinstall the new version.

This version has a 30 second skip as well as 15 second back. PQ is still not great, but downloaded shows seem to play a little more smoothly.

I have not used it enough yet to see what else is fixed (or still broken).


----------



## zmancartfan

You can still only download programs recorded prior to the latest reboot.

I still think that's a firmware issue, so hopefully that will be coming soon as well.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> You can still only download programs recorded prior to the latest reboot.
> 
> I still think that's a firmware issue, so hopefully that will be coming soon as well.


Yes, that is a DVR issue, and I am fairly positive that the next NR will fix it.


----------



## NR4P

zmancartfan said:


> You can still only download programs recorded prior to the latest reboot.
> 
> I still think that's a firmware issue, so hopefully that will be coming soon as well.


Is that for HR44s and HR54's or just the 54?


----------



## poppo

One possible bug I noticed is that if you are on the "Watch on iPad" - "Playlist" screen, the download arrows under the shows do not change to a checkmark after you download shows unless you toggle to the "Browse for TV" screen first, or restart the app. I think the last version had this same issue.

Playlist still not always auto-refreshing with new recordings (waited 20 minutes). A manual down swipe will refresh it.


----------



## poppo

I am out of town and decided to try the app out of home. Not sure how out of home is supposed to work, but it could never find my DVR and you can not use the network assistant, not that that tells you anything anyway. It popped up something about checking my router, but gives no clue as what to check. No big deal as I brought downloaded shows with me, but they need to give you a little more info to work with besides check your router.


----------



## poppo

Just for the heck out I tried again. It still failed to find my DVR but the screen that popped up said that if you have a DVR with built in mobile dvr service, out of home is temporarily unavailable. So it seems they are aware of it.


----------



## poppo

Just a FYI. My iPad was updated to the 10.2.1 beta 2 and the DirecTV app stopped retrieving my DVR playlist (everything looked fine with Mobile DVR on the app). The issue started right after the iPad updated. I even tried the "reload DVR Playlist" option that normally works but it did not. I ended up having to uninstall and re-install the app and then it started working again. First time I had to reinstall the app after a ios update.


----------



## dod1450

poppo said:


> Just for the heck out I tried again. It still failed to find my DVR but the screen that popped up said that if you have a DVR with built in mobile dvr service, out of home is temporarily unavailable. So it seems they are aware of it.


It sure acts like the same symptom as with the laptop/desktop.


----------



## poppo

My iPad app was working fine for the most part. I usually leave the app open next to my couch so I can see the playlist. I had accidentally pulled the charging cord out and eventually the battery died. after I recharged it and opened the app, it refused to get the DVR playlist no matter what I tried. It passed all of the network test and everything else worked. I even tried the "reload DVR playlist" option that usually fixes an incorrect playlist, but it would not get anything. I finally had to uninstall and reinstall the app to get it to work again. 

This seems to be related to the post I made above about having to do a reinstall for the same reason after an ios update. I'm wondering if a hard reboot of the iPad is the cause.


----------



## patg25

I went on vacation last week and downloaded a few programs to my iPad. I had done so before to view at the gym and it worked fine. This time I was off-line (on a plane) and tried to watch the shows. The shows were on the iPad but here was no "Play" button next to the show. It was empty box. When I switched to Watch on DVR the shows still appeared with a play button but nothing happens when I hit it. Kind of expected that though.

I think since the last time I tried it I also upgraded the iPad to the latest iOS version. However, I was also on not off-line when it worked. Is this a bug? Anyone seen this before?

Thanks!


----------

